# A small miracle



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

On Monday Ben, a little cavachon, ran off while on a walk with his owner in the Cairngorm mountains in Scotland. His humans searched all day, and on Tuesday located him stuck on a narrow ledge part way down a steep cliff. But storm Gareth was moving in, and there was no safe way to reach Ben in gathering darkness, worsening gales and blizzard conditions, and they had to make the heart breaking decision to leave him there rather than ask mountain rescue to risk their lives.

Then on Wednesday came the small miracle. An air/sea rescue helicopter crew were out on winter training and had just dropped off their winch team when, through a break in the clouds, they spotted Ben moving on the ledge. They swung back round to pick up the winch men, and took Ben off the mountain and to safety. Sometimes the small miracles do happen…

https://youtu.be/xdAJT9jcQws


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a wonderful story. Thank you for sharing it fjm. Ben definitely had angels watching over him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It really was quite amazing - Mountain Rescue climbers were on stand by waiting for the weather to give them an opportunity to get to him, but it was a really bad storm. The weather changed just in time for the helicopter crew to spot him and, of course, they had exactly the right skills and equipment to reach him safely.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my what a lucky dog and owner. I hope the org is none the worse for his adventure.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Word is he was taken to a mountain rescue centre to warm up, and from their to the nearest vet, and is now happily reunited with his family.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

That’s amazing, what a lucky pup!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a heartwarming story! Kindness of strangers with all the right skills. Amazing


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I just love happy endings! And I believe it is a miracle, not only because he was rescued but, that he was able to stay on a small ledge during a horrible storm! 

fjm thank you so much for sharing this story... very heart warming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That was one very lucky pup! I guess even dogs have guardian angels, and his was working overtime for sure!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What an amazingly happy ending to an otherwise heart breaking one. Hurrah to those rescue guys and all the right things happening at the right time.


Did you see this one...linked from that one? What a tear jerker but also a happy ending.


----------

